# You take the Cocoa Pill...



## Odin (Sep 6, 2015)

*




Sonny the Cuckoo Bird*: I know why you're here, Odin. I know what you've been doing... why you hardly sleep, why you live alone, and why night after night, you sit by your computer. You're looking for him. I know because I was once looking for the same thing. And when he found me, he told me I wasn't really looking for him. I was looking for an answer. It's the question that drives us, Odin. It's the question that brought you here. You know the question, just as I did.

*Odin*: What is the Cocoa Matrix?

*Sonny the Cuckoo Bird*: The answer is out there, Odin. It's looking for you, and it will find you with chocolaty goodness if you want it to.


----------



## Odin (Sep 10, 2015)

I can't help but wonder who voted no...::wacky::


----------



## Kal (Sep 16, 2015)

Depends on what day it is. Most days kind of and then other days I am coo coo for cocoa puffs.


----------

